# Game Thread - Raptors at Cavaliers (12/09/2003)



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at CLEVELAND CAVALIERS <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/images/cavaliers_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr><IMG SRC="http://www.timessquaresigns.com/fibersign/biggund.jpeg" ALT="Gund Arena in Cleveland">
*Tuesday, December 9, 2003, 7:00 PM EST.
Gund Arena, Cleveland, OH.*
*TV: TSN*

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jalen_rose.jpg" ALT="PG Jalen Rose"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/alvin_williams.jpg" ALT="SG Alvin Williams"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" ALT="SF Vince Carter"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/donyell_marshall.jpg" ALT="PF Donyell Marshall"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg" ALT="C Chris Bosh">

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS BENCH:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/morris_peterson.jpg" ALT="SF Morris Peterson"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lonny_baxter.jpg" ALT="PF Lonny Baxter"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/michael_curry.jpg" ALT="SF Michael Curry"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jerome_moiso.jpg" ALT="C Jerome Moiso"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lamond_murray.jpg" ALT="SF Lamond Murray">


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/images/cavaliers_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>CLEVELAND CAVALIERS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lebron_james.jpg" ALT="PG LeBron James"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ricky_davis.jpg" ALT="SG Ricky Davis"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ira_newble.jpg" ALT="SF Ira Newble"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/carlos_boozer.jpg" ALT="PF Carlos Boozer"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/zydrunas_ilgauskas.jpg" ALT="C Zydrunas Ilgauskas">

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>CLEVELAND CAVALIERS BENCH:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_mihm.jpg" ALT="C Chris Mihm"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_kapono.jpg" ALT="SG Jason Kapono"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/darius_miles.jpg" ALT="SF Darius Miles"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kevin_ollie.jpg" ALT="PG Kevin Ollie"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jr_bremer.jpg" ALT="PG JR Bremer">


<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>KEY MATCHUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/act_vince_carter.jpg"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/act_lebron_james.jpg">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="2"><B>Vince Carter vs. Lebron James</B>
<B>Vince Carter:</B><I> 22.7 PPG, 4.60 RPG, 4.6 APG, +17.41 EFF.</I>
<B>LeBron James:</B><I> 16.5 PPG, 6.90 RPG, 6.4 APG, +17.05 EFF.</I>


<B><A HREF="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teammatch?teama=tor&teamb=cle" TARGET="_blank">CLICK HERE FOR A TEAM COMPARISON OF THE TORONTO RAPTORS AND CLEVELAND CAVALIERS RAPTORS</A></B></FONT>

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="1"><I><U>TIP:</U> Roll mouse over player pics to see player position and name.</I></FONT>

<HR SIZE="4" WIDTH="500" COLOR="navy"><TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn, this is going to be tough. Expect it...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

another game i'll miss


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wonder how Bosh will do against Z, Mihm, and Diop? I smell playing time for Moiso and Bateer....


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i've been waiting for this game since the schedule has been released.. we should be able to win this. but boozer and the big z are going to give us rebounding trouble.. the raptors have to keep lebron, ricky and darius away from the basket taking jump shots..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I wonder how Bosh will do against Z, Mihm, and Diop? I smell playing time for Moiso and Bateer....



diop is injured and i doubt bateer and moiso are going to see the light of day.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

well i think it will come down to Ilgauskas vs Bosh...

we match up pretty well on all the other positions... 

ROSE should be able to lock down JAMES much better than other guards at 1... they both stand at 6'8"

maybe Ricky Davis will have a big game, who knows... but Alvin should be able to clamp down on him... and we have advantage at 3 and 4 VC and Marsh vs newble and Boozer...


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Raps might lose this one.....dunno why but they just do....

Cavs' has too much talent, you'll never know when they'll explode during the season....Kapono and Mihm is getting better.....Miles, Ricky D, Lebron, Boozer, Big Z.....you're never know who will be hot next game....

I just don't know why they only managed to win 5 games out of like 20 games? especially when they're in the East.....

BTW I like that pic of D.Miles....lol


----------



## Dj_Danny_Dee (Aug 8, 2003)

I really want vince to go at lebron, blow by him, dunk on him, shoot in his face. 
I have a feeling tho that Z will eat up Bosh, as good as bosh has been playing against better players, i just have a bad feeling about this. 
Plus... will the media get to bosh? THey will hype this game up by saying bosh vs. james, so we'll see how well bosh handles the pressure.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes the key matchup is no doubt VC vs LJ....but another key matchup would be Lebron James vs Chris Bosh...the 2 rookies...both have been doing awesome this year...Raptors could have some trouble handling cavs tho


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the cavs are overmatched in that their defense will be giving up wide open looks. it's just a question of whether or not we can make our shots down the stretch. VC will have a lot of room to work with and I'd LOVE to see a facial over Z. the cavs gameplan should be going to Z on almost every possession.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

it's going to be known as Black Tuesday, the day that both toronto sports team had their winning streak snapped and lost all its passengers on the bandwagon


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> it's going to be known as Black Tuesday, the day that both toronto sports team had their winning streak snapped and lost all its passengers on the bandwagon


dude, this is the cavs we're talking bout. THE CAVS.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I can't wait for this game...

I'll be praying for a dunk fest. How great would that be if Vince teabagged big Z? 

Should be a pretty fast paced game, plenty of fast breaks and jaw-dropping plays.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> Raps might lose this one.....dunno why but they just do....
> 
> Cavs' has too much talent, you'll never know when they'll explode during the season....Kapono and Mihm is getting better.....Miles, Ricky D, Lebron, Boozer, Big Z.....you're never know who will be hot next game....
> ...



Cavs play horrible D. That's why they keep on losing, even though they can match many teams talent-wise. They're unpredictable, maybe becuase of the youth of the team (inexperience). 


Still, I expect a W for Raptors with a big game coming from VC and Bron, both satisfying the crowd with spectacular plays.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I am really looking forward to this game as well.

I doubt Vince will play more than 30 minutes if we are winning big. Him and Rose will be yanked by mid-third and we'll see extended garbage time with some Milt and Lamond sightings.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

why are some ppl being so skeptical about this game? do they think Bron has dramatically improved this team from a year ago? they still won't make the playoffs.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> why are some ppl being so skeptical about this game? do they think Bron has dramatically improved this team from a year ago? they still won't make the playoffs.


Because Ilgauskas is permanetly unstoppable.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Ilgauskas is permanetly unstoppable.


Ziggy can not carry a team.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Ilgauskas is permanetly unstoppable.


what the hell are you talking about?? unstoppable????

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## VINCE_IS_GOD (May 7, 2003)

Raptors will win it and BIG ... I don't understand why people think the Cavaliers are going to be so great. They remind me of the Clippers of old ... a ton of potential and ecah player can be great on any given night but no real synergy. I mean there is no doubt in my mind that Lebron will be one of the greats but he can't carry a team yet and it has shown this year so far. I mean big numbers everywhere but the win colum.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Ziggy can not carry a team.


Doesn't mean he can be stopped against thinner players like Bosh.



> what the hell are you talking about?? unstoppable????


^


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Bosh will have a hard time guarding Z, but Z will also have a brutal time guarding Bosh. They could put Z on Marshall but I doubt they would want him to wonder out the 3 to cover him at times. Bosh may be able to exploit Z with his quickness.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think this will be a competitive game. boozer is back in at PF and this team can get on a serious roll at times. no, they're not consistent but i don't think we can look past them. you know that VC and Bosh will be playing extra-hard, despite what they say. we have the more disciplined team, our guys really know what they're doing out there, executing, playing good D, and winning games. however, if the cavs dominate us on the boards (and i do predict they'll post better numbers) and we have a weaker night shooting, they could come out with a W. we're not invincible but we are the favourites. 

tip off in about 25 minutes.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> why are some ppl being so skeptical about this game? do they think Bron has dramatically improved this team from a year ago? they still won't make the playoffs.


So your basically saying this is an easy win for the Raptors? Pffft, watch the game and look who's getting their *** whooped.



> what the hell are you talking about?? unstoppable????


Did you think before you posted this? 'Cause your basically getting proven wrong. Oh yes, Ilgauskas has 0 points right now and Bosh stopped him so many times so far  Watch the game and see who's getting their *** whooped


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Cavs are up early in the first.... but then again the raptors are clawing there way back ounce again


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

what did i say? cavs looking good after the first quarter. carter might have to take over for the whole game.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Nevermind Cavs are up by 10 at the end of the first Q... Damn Vince i hate to say it but take that whole team to school

Rose Bosh need to step it up... where is the rebounding?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

rebounding is a concern.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Well we won not easily but a win is a win Rose stepped up big as did vince.Bosh wasn't to overmatched and had a decent game


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Nice job, they held Ilgauskas to 5-12 shooting and only 5 rebounds. I like how this team beats the teams they should beat. Often that hasn't been the case in the past, like when they lost to the 76ers without Iverson and Robinson.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tight win, but when you're on the road a W is a W.

I was happy with the way we played against Z. He is much, much bigger than Bosh, Donny and Lonny, but we kept him from taking-over the game. A few times I wondered why Silas kept him on the bench so long, but whatever.

In a game that should've been explosive offensively, it was very boring. Very few dunks by either team. Vince's alley-oop would've been nice, LeBron's slam would've been huge... but in the end the only real highlight was the circus layup VC had early.

If we didn't know it before we know if for certain now: this Raptors squad will live and die by the jumpshot.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> Nice job, they held Ilgauskas to 5-12 shooting and only 5 rebounds. I like how this team beats the teams they should beat. Often that hasn't been the case in the past, like when they lost to the 76ers without Iverson and Robinson.


speaking of that team, they're currently beating the pistons.

great win for the raptors to continue their streak. the raptors are a fourth quarter team and that's a beautiful thing. Vince had a lot of room to work with, getting to work one on one, and he made the most of it, scoring and creating for others. 

Bosh did a great job on Z and really came through in the second half.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ruff start but we controlled the game from the 2nd quarter to the 4th. rose made the difference by hitting some big shots.. and how about bosh? this kid showed some big onions by getting the offensive rebound and put back in the final minute.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> this kid showed some big onions by getting the offensive rebound and put back in the final minute.


Onions... man, when Chuck isn't calling the game isn't it hella boring? Black defers everything to Leo, who is more than happy to ramble on endlessly without Chuck around.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Onions... man, when Chuck isn't calling the game isn't it hella boring? Black defers everything to Leo, who is more than happy to ramble on endlessly without Chuck around.


yup chuck is the goat.. no one is touching him on the mic.. rod black is just crap.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

big Z played great in the beginning, but he just worn down towards the end.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

VC- 22pts 8rebs 7assts... wait weren't those the stats everyone was expecting out of Lebron?


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

VC isnt scoring as much, but he's pplaying a more complete game since the trade...


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> VC isnt scoring as much, but he's pplaying a more complete game since the trade...


Actually he is scoring the same, it may just seem like less cause there are other people on the team that can now score too.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> So your basically saying this is an easy win for the Raptors? Pffft, watch the game and look who's getting their *** whooped.


wow, look at that, besdies the first quarter the rest of the game was a breeze, especially the end of the third and whole 4th quarters.

and what was that? Ziggy wasn't a big factor in the game? yea, that's right i said it.

oh what's that you say? he's unstoppable against thinner players? let's see, 5/12 shooting with 5 rbs is pretty good stats being defended by a thinner player.

oh wait, what did i say again? it's just the cavs? yes, that's right, it's just the cavs. pfft, only the cavs.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, look at that, besdies the first quarter the rest of the game was a breeze, especially the end of the third and whole 4th quarters.
> ...



damn matt just got sonned.. how can you show your face after this game son? i expect matt to jump back on the raps band wagon AGAIN


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think before you posted this? 'Cause your basically getting proven wrong. Oh yes, Ilgauskas has 0 points right now and Bosh stopped him so many times so far  Watch the game and see who's getting their *** whooped



hahaha WHAT??? hahaha sonned.. fall back mattsanity.. your proven wrong AGAIN


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

GG Raptors


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Onions... man, when Chuck isn't calling the game isn't it hella boring? Black defers everything to Leo, who is more than happy to ramble on endlessly without Chuck around.


LoL i have my sterio hooked up to my TV so i turned Mute on and listened to chuck on the radio while watching the game...it was much better that way...fan 590


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha WHAT??? hahaha sonned.. fall back mattsanity.. your proven wrong AGAIN


Were we tryin' to prove which TEAM was going to win the game? No, we were trying to prove if Ilgauskas was going to dominate or not. Despite losing, he still dominated, and that proves you wrong.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Were we tryin' to prove which TEAM was going to win the game? No, we were trying to prove if Ilgauskas was going to dominate or not. Despite losing, he still dominated, and that proves you wrong.


you call 17 and 5 domination? cause i sure don't. i expected him to have a much bigger performance than that. we held him in check.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

yep, Z wasn't a very big factor except in the first...but once he got tired he was crap plain and simple


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> you call 17 and 5 domination? cause i sure don't. i expected him to have a much bigger performance than that. we held him in check.


So what's domination? 40 and 20?


----------

